# Long range shooting with slingshot - 30 m (98,4ft) & Bottle cap & 2hits



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ten shots and hit on first and last, not bad I think.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Not bad at all 
Great job


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

30m thats pretty good shotting


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Man that’s some good shooting!!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Some awesome shootn brother! I’d still be trying to hit that thing. I’m pretty good at trash can lids at that distance. LoL .


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I always enjoy your videos thanks for sharing


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Nice !


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

That's some great shooting! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Reed Lukens said:


> Not bad at all
> Great job


Thanks Reed Lukens :thumbsup:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Got Bands said:


> 30m thats pretty good shotting


Difference between 25 and 30 m huge :shocked:

Thank You very much Got Bands :thumbsup:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Island made said:


> Man that's some good shooting!!


Thanks Island made :headbang:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> Some awesome shootn brother! I'd still be trying to hit that thing. I'm pretty good at trash can lids at that distance. LoL .


Thank You very much Ibojoe 

One hit is easy, but second hit sooo difficult.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> I always enjoy your videos thanks for sharing


Thanks Tag 

More videos (not published here) on my YouTube channel :thumbsup:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Port boy said:


> Nice !


Thanks !!!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

SLINGDUDE said:


> That's some great shooting! Thanks for sharing!


Thanks man B)


----------

